# How ETTL Works with Manual Mode



## mbworldz (Mar 30, 2014)

If my camera is set to Manual mode and the off camera 580EX flash is set to auto ETTL mode. Will ETTL still work this way or my camera must be in AV or other mode?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 30, 2014)

E-TTL attempts to properly expose the subject by adjusting flash power. With the camera in manual mode and flash on E-TTL, you would dial in the exposure (aperture/shutter/ISO) you want for the background, and let the flash handle the subject. That's the theory - in practice, E-TTL performance depends on the subject.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 31, 2014)

ETTL is so misunderstood, and dismissed because of it. 

In addition to Neuros point about it depends on the subject, which is very true, it also depends on where the light is in relation to the subject, as a traditional 45º to the side and 45º above the photographer ETTL works very well and consistently, go for side lighting or rim lighting and it can't possibly do what you want automatically.


----------

